# 2.6.6-r2 nVidia Issues

## Dalrain

Hey everyone,

I'm running ~x86, and recently attempted to upgrade to 2.6.6-rc2, which then seems to think that the nvidia driver is in an invalid format.  The nvidia-kernel install figures out the correct version, 2.6.6, but it just won't load that module.

I've reverted back to 2.6.5 and things seem to be happy now though.  Anyone else experiencing this?

----------

## PieterB

do you update using the installer from nvidia.com???

Or simply by using emerge nvidia-kernel and emerge nvidia-glx (last is not needed every time.... only by a new version and if you switch some things ex. nptl)

I am also running a 2.6.6-kernel and he just installs perfect....

maybe add "nvidia" to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6....

----------

## Dracnor

You probably need to apply the move-__this_module-to-modpost patch.  It is included in the love-sources although you can google for it, and I have seen it posted on Gentoo forums as well.

----------

## Yagasaki

I successfully applied this patch to 2.6.6-rc1 and everything works fine except that my 3D graphics in mutantstorm are really slow (glxgears gives me 500 fps on a Nvidia geforce4mx, 64MB). Could the patch be the cause as I carefully checked all my settings?

----------

## nonotme

 *Yagasaki wrote:*   

> I successfully applied this patch to 2.6.6-rc1 and everything works fine except that my 3D graphics in mutantstorm are really slow (glxgears gives me 500 fps on a Nvidia geforce4mx, 64MB). Could the patch be the cause as I carefully checked all my settings?

 

did you recompile nvidia-kernel after applying the patch?

----------

## caccamo

I'm having the same problem... it seems that the kernel compiles .o modules other than ko. Don't know how to fix this yet

----------

## Dalrain

Pieter:  Yes, I'm using all the portage utilities, and no, attemping to autoload won't help as I was doing that already.  Manual loads using modprobe would be what I was referring to after the autoload failed, it just doesn't seem to like the .ko file.

Dracnor:  I think you're probably right - but if it really requires a patch, I'll just wait until the latest vanilla kernel e-build has it, as I don't want to -really- destabilize my system.   Thanks for the info though!   :Wink: 

----------

## Yagasaki

 *nonotme wrote:*   

> 
> 
> did you recompile nvidia-kernel after applying the patch?

 

Thank you, that did the job.   :Very Happy: 

(I was recompiling my 2.6.6 kernel only figuring that's all I need as the nvidia driver should stay the same   :Rolling Eyes:   )

----------

## Frodg

have you checked /lib/modukes/video

to see if there are two modules nvidia.o and nvidia.ko ?

I have 2.6.6 and found the extra module - so I deleted nvidia.o and reinstalled the .ko module and it now works....

----------

## Sir Alaran

I have a 2.6.6-rc1 and things weren't working after an 

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS-"~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel

```

Or any of the other stuff I usually try to get things to work. So I went to nVidia's website and used their install program. That fixed it. Sometimes Portage doesn't work. No idea why. I just know that I can use Blender again, so I don't bother asking.

----------

## gringotts

 *Dalrain wrote:*   

>   The nvidia-kernel install figures out the correct version, 2.6.6, but it just won't load that module.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this?

 

I had the same problem trying 2.6.6-r2, while 2.6.6-r2-love1 compile the 'right' nvidia module (there are differences between them). Dunno why.

----------

## bokkepoot

 *Sir Alaran wrote:*   

> I have a 2.6.6-rc1 and things weren't working after an 
> 
> ```
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS-"~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel
> ...

 

You could have run the installer from your '/usr/portage/distfiles' directory, it's the same thing.  (And yes, for me the nvidia-kernel ebuild is broken too, running the installer standalone works though)

----------

